# 1:24 scale Landrover



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Just wanted to show of, but perhaps it's also nice for the indoor railroaders.

It's the 1/24 scale Landrover kit from Italeri #3697). I've builded it for a friend who has childhood memories on similar vehicles.
The top can be taken off. The level of detailing of the kit was very nice, however the jerrycans that were supplied with the kit looked more 1/35 scale than 1/24... Luckily I had enough of the right size in stock ;-)
Car is painted with Tamiya acrylics. Weathering is done with artist oilpaints and pastels. 

Also, I think I perhaps buy me another kit and turn it into a railcar like this LandRover draisine on the Statfold Barn line. 































Paul


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, great job Paul--looks fantastic. The windows look a little steamed up--is there a couple hidden in there?? No danger of breaking THAT tow chain! 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah, just a typical day in a Landie, the heat is not the best, so de-fog is horrid! 

Great work Paul!!!!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a fantastic job! You have a superb touch with the brush.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Paul,
Beautiful job on the build and especially the weathering.
Not a criticism but just an observation; the rope and chain 
are eyecatchingly out of scale.

Later
Rick


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Excellent job there Paul! 
I really like the weathering and detail- very realistic. 

Alec


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It's in bettter condition than the one my pal Darren drives to the range.... 

Nice job, Paulus! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent work Paulus. One of the best detailing jobs I've ever seen.

Doc


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus; 

Great work! I like your model, and the prototype you listed is also interesting. 

I have a kit for the Beverley Hillbillies truck that I hope to turn into a rail vehicle someday. It will have one of the Train Li ball bearing wheel sets. I have two super strong magnets to use with this vehicle. One magnet will be mounted on the rear of the truck, the other will be attached to the knuckle of the front coupler of a locomotive. The same pole on each magnet will be facing its counterpart on the other magnet. That way (at least I hope) the locomotive will pursue the truck all agound the layout, but will never quite catch it. 

Best wishes for your Landrover kitbash, 
David Meashey


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! I was pretty pleased with the end result myself also ;-) 

Yes, those ropes and chain does look big indeed, specially on the pictures (were all detail is judged very hard). I can only say that in "real" the rope does not look that thick; I was even afraid they looked too thin!!!! But to be honest I was in doubt of the chain. Now on picture these items look big indeed (and they are). Well, something to keep in notice for a next model. 

Also, someone here pointed me out that the license plates are wrong if they are meant to be British license plates. The combination is British, so I'm told, and I did indeed assume the plates where meant to be British. 
But if so the colors are wrong; yellow must be on the rear and white on the front!!! 

Actually it's a bit of a mystery to me what the plates must represent. They came this way as decals in the kit. 
Most likely the plate decals are made up by Italeri and/or they made an error with it... 
I checked if it perhaps could be south African plates, but no match so far...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Yep, Googled around a bit on Italeri Landrover and numberplates and indeed it's mentioned on several sites that Italeri did made an error with the colors... Like mentioned here: http://www.britmodeller.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t27780.html


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

In fact, Paulus, since the plates date from 1967, they SHOULD be silver letters/numerals on black. The white and yellow is required only for vehicles built after 1 January 1973. 

They are the totally incorrect font for South African plates, too. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

